# Open enrollment?



## Zrainey (Dec 18, 2020)

So I started back in March as a TL and enrolled in benefits after my first 90 days. I literally just realized I don’t recall seeing anything about enrollment in benefits for next year? Did I miss it or do they not follow the calendar year and it’s sometime next year?


----------



## Logo (Dec 18, 2020)

Doesn't follow calendar year.   Think it's closer to april.  Watch for notice on workbench.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 18, 2020)

They start talking about it after all the seasonals are gone


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 20, 2020)

Open enrollment happens in early February with a start of benefits on April 1st. Enrollment year lasts from April to April.


----------

